# Hyloxalus azureiventris



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

I was just wondering when Hyloxalus azureiventris reach sexual maturity?


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

In my experience that's about 3 months after metamorphosis for males and up to 7 or 8 months for females. Never before have I had such fast maturing species as these.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

mine are in their 6th or 7th month of life and the males have not started calling, nor have i seen any sign of courting. just my experience thus far, although i'm hoping this will change soon


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Are these the same frog as Cryptophyllobates Azureiventris aka sky blue dart frog? What are they going by now? I have 7 sub adults of what is listed as C. Phylos and am wondering what the correct latin name is or if I have the same thing. I'm pretty sure they are the same and am also wondering how early they breed.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

yes, they are the same... i believe hyloxalus is the newer name, but don't quote me on that. i have a group of 4 unknown sex that are in their 6th or 7th month but haven't called or anything. some people have had them calling as early as 3-4 months. not sure what that says about the breeding age of those particular frogs, but some sources say that when you hear calling with these particular frogs that courting/breeding has begun.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

insteresting mine are about 4-6 months old and the males are calling none stop, it could be that you have all females.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

i considered that, but the likelihood of that even with an even sex ratio is somewhere in the realm of 12%, and unless something has changed with this species the sex ratio in the recent past has been heavily weighted to the males. that said, i'm not sure how to go about determining if these are all females, lol. i've considered pairing them off.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

do you keep their tank fairly wet or dry?


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

i keep the humidity high, around 90% i believe


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

do you have any standing water in their tank?


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

yep, a big old pool actually


----------

